# Save my mix!!!(pleeeease!!!)



## Ettiene (17/1/18)

I call it:

4X4

4 watermelon
4 berry mix
4 blueberry wild
4 cheesecake GC

70/30


I have been steeping for a week.
SHOULD I GIVE IT TIME?!?!???
WATT CAN I DOoooo TO INPROVE?!?!?

Any help would be appreciated for real.

Thank you....and....vape strong!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/1/18)

Have you tried it yet?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (18/1/18)

add a coolint
i would add 4% tfa arctic mental or 4% kolada
no steeping it's all fruits
cheese cake might need a week

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ettiene (18/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Have you tried it yet?


Yea. The GC tast like the main flavour and I dont get any of the fruits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I call it:
> 
> 4X4
> 
> ...



Hi bud when you say
4 watermelom, 4 blueberry etc... You talking abouy 4% is this correct?
And before you scrap your mix even more dont chuck in 4% coolant, that's way too high brother. Start coolant low like 0.5 and go up from there according to personal preference.

And it seems you after a cheescake vibe so i see no need for a coolant in that mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I call it:
> 
> 4X4
> 
> ...



So what flavour houses are you using here? The immediate thing that stands out is the watermelon - think if you are chasing a blue berry cheesecake, the melon can probably be left out entirely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I call it:
> 
> 4X4
> 
> ...


What end result were you aiming for? A berry topped cheesecake?

Please say if your concentrates are TFA,CAP etc and I’m sure we can steer you back on track no problem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ettiene (18/1/18)

Its all tfa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/1/18)

4 watermelon
4 berry mix
4 blueberry wild
4 cheesecake GC

I would drop the watermelon entirely, up the blueberry wild and the cheesecake to 5% and use the berry mix between 1-2%. 

I make blueberry wild and cheesecake GC at 5% each and it’s magic after a month. I think the berry mix will just give that little bit something else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Ettiene (19/1/18)

I love your idea Paul33.
Thank you for your input

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I love your idea Paul33.
> Thank you for your input


Pleasure dude. Hope it comes out lekker!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

